# Help - Sloped Garden Drainage Issues



## Nanoman

Hi All

We moved to a new build in June last year. The builders had rotovated the rear garden which then had 1.5 inches of fine compost added on top before being turfed.

The problem is that even though the garden is slightly sloped with a land drain at the bottom it doesn't drain and the grass is wrecked already.



















I'm planing to landscape he whole thing in the next 3 weeks or so and just dug some test holes about 12-15 inches deep to see how waterlogged it was. I was expecting a torrent to flow into the holes but it didn't. The water seems to be trapped in the top 4-6 inches and isn't flowing away.




























I was going to add some land drains when I landscape it but I'm not convinced they'll make much difference if the soil is holding the water.

Any advice? It's no use for the kids to play on because it's so waterlogged and my Labrador is making it really muddy. It doesn't stand a chance against him.

I'm planning and area of patio with a large area of AstroTurf for the kids to play on. after doing the test holes I'm thinking I'll just level it a bit more but leave a slope to the land drain. Lay down some woven geotex stabilising fabric. Then stick a good 100mm of compacted type 1 on top before laying my patio and AstroTurf. My thinking is that rain will permeate through the type 1 into the fabric then run down the slop into the land drain. Does this sound sensible? Would it be worth running some wrapped, perforated drain pipe on top of the fabric to help water drain out the type 1.

It will all be bordered by new sleepers set in concrete on top of the type 1 to form a hard edge for the patio and AstroTurf. I might even out some pretty lights into the sleepers.

Rough plan:









Path to patio on left. AstroTurf middle. Play area on right. Existing terrace at the top will have matching slabs from patio. Small real turf area for dog to toilet will be fenced off from kids top right.

EDIT 28/5/18.
A year later and these are some of the results...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Mine is the same. I dug a reet deep pit, stuck a sump pump in it. Built a "wall" up the inside with some second hand bricks. Put a piece of corrugated metal over the top, then later on put some bark chips over it, to soak up any excess water. So I wasn't walking over muddy crap all the time.
When I want to empty it I disconnect my hose from the wall and run the water down it it to a drain up near the house.

It holds _loads_ of water. From full to empty takes about an hour of pump time.

This pump http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Heavy...Flood-Water-/171823777800?hash=item28017ec808 (which has gone up!)put inside an old mesh bag to act as a rudimentary filter.
The pump flows more than the pit holds, but as it's pumping upwards I turn it off for 5 minutes or so every half hour to give it an easier life.
It's been down there over a year and is still pumping a treat.

Not ideal but it works, and cost a total of £25.


----------



## Starbuck88

when I laid the turf, I rotavated and then I added a layer of sand and topsoil which helped as before I laid the turf, the water didn't sit on top if the new sand and soil like it did when it was just the horrible clay stuff.

The only way to fully fix it, is to dig out all the crap clay soil and replace with nice stuff. that drains down enough to keep the top dry.

I'm trying to gradually condition ours so this year I'm going to scarify, then aerate it and pull a load of plugs out of it, then fill the plugs with nice soil and over seed it all. A few years of doing that and it should be fine. 

The trouble is if you rotavate the decent soil IN with the clay soil, you need a mental ratio to actually improve the quality overall.


----------



## donnyboy

This isn't Dargavel Village by any chance? Seen loads of people on a Facebook group getting garden issues there.

Or maybe its just a common new build issue.


----------



## Nanoman

donnyboy said:


> This isn't Dargavel Village by any chance? Seen loads of people on a Facebook group getting garden issues there.
> 
> Or maybe its just a common new build issue.


Good guess!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman

Starbuck88 said:


> when I laid the turf, I rotavated and then I added a layer of sand and topsoil which helped as before I laid the turf, the water didn't sit on top if the new sand and soil like it did when it was just the horrible clay stuff.
> 
> The only way to fully fix it, is to dig out all the crap clay soil and replace with nice stuff. that drains down enough to keep the top dry.
> 
> I'm trying to gradually condition ours so this year I'm going to scarify, then aerate it and pull a load of plugs out of it, then fill the plugs with nice soil and over seed it all. A few years of doing that and it should be fine.
> 
> The trouble is if you rotavate the decent soil IN with the clay soil, you need a mental ratio to actually improve the quality overall.


I'm not interested in improving the soil per se. Just want to make sure new garden drains well. Need to raise it a good 200mm so the existing soil will be buried. For flower beds around the edge I'll rotovate what's there with a ****load of sharp sand and manure and probably top up with good quality too soil.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnyboy

Nanoman said:


> Good guess!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumb: We're looking to buy there too. Just in the process of looking at builders and styles. I stay not to far away from you then just now.


----------



## Starbuck88

Nanoman said:


> I'm not interested in improving the soil per se. Just want to make sure new garden drains well. Need to raise it a good 200mm so the existing soil will be buried. For flower beds around the edge I'll rotovate what's there with a ****load of sharp sand and manure and probably top up with good quality too soil.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aye, with the same type as ground as you have got (New build too) good quality soil to me doesn't mean PH balance or anything, it just means draining well :lol:


----------



## rf860

If you're raising the level, put a layer of SC membrane dressed into the land drain then 150mm 5-20mm clean stone on top, then add your surface of choice (if paving slabs or the like, i'd add and geotextile membrane then a layer 50mm sharp sand on top the clean stone before laying the slabs). I work in construction and this seems to be a very common method of creating a good drainage system to gardens (although costly!)


----------



## donnyboy

This was discussed abit the other day on the Dargavel Facebook page. Seems its quite common on the development. A Lot of people saying they went for artificial grass to solve the problem. A few saying they put drainage in or got it put in.


----------



## Nanoman

donnyboy said:


> This was discussed abit the other day on the Dargavel Facebook page. Seems its quite common on the development. A Lot of people saying they went for artificial grass to solve the problem. A few saying they put drainage in or got it put in.


Yeah, I've been on that post. Had the builders round and they're installing drains tomorrow which will connect to the main SUDS drains.

I'm confident the finished garden will drain well. We'll see.


----------



## donnyboy

Nanoman said:


> Yeah, I've been on that post. Had the builders round and they're installing drains tomorrow which will connect to the main SUDS drains.
> 
> I'm confident the finished garden will drain well. We'll see.


Did the builders do the garden to start with?

We're getting turfed and fenced back garden with the house we've reserved. Told it will be ready january so be interesting to see how it is!


----------



## Nanoman

donnyboy said:


> Did the builders do the garden to start with?
> 
> We're getting turfed and fenced back garden with the house we've reserved. Told it will be ready january so be interesting to see how it is!


Yeah. What builder you going with? North or South village?

I've got the drains done. Moved 8 tonnes of type 1 on my own today with a wheelbarrow and shovel. That's a workout!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnyboy

Nanoman said:


> Yeah. What builder you going with? North or South village?
> 
> I've got the drains done. Moved 8 tonnes of type 1 on my own today with a wheelbarrow and shovel. That's a workout!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its Stewart Milne. Although Taylor Wimpey are about to release phase 3 at the bottom of the north development, down past persimmon.

What are you in? Brother in laws in a Taylor Wimpey Fraser at the south. Quite like the layout of it and the Geddes.


----------



## Nanoman

donnyboy said:


> Its Stewart Milne. Although Taylor Wimpey are about to release phase 3 at the bottom of the north development, down past persimmon.
> 
> What are you in? Brother in laws in a Taylor Wimpey Fraser at the south. Quite like the layout of it and the Geddes.


We've got a Wallace. Love it! Great wee village. We lived Houston for 9 years with a brief stint in Beith for 2 years in a fixer upper to get the deposit for here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnyboy

The Wallace is a nice big house. Decent size garage too compared to the smaller houses.

I grew up in Bishopton and so did the wife. Were wanting a house in the older estate opposite the football field on main road, but nothing much comes up.

Missed out on the plot/house we wanted with Stewart Milne, but got a decent plot reserved.....we hope. Never bought off plan before.

Hows the garden now? Will get a good test the next few days!!


----------



## Nanoman

Thought I better update this post. It looks a bit different now.

Remember this...









Well...it's not finished yet but...









It's moving more slowly now as I'm employed again but it's perfectly fine for the kids to play in it. Drainage is perfect now. Soak away works a treat, land drains doing the job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan83

^ wow fantastic job, looks awesome and much better for everyone! :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

Getting there...


----------



## Nanoman

First Spring... nearly Summer and these are some of the results... 









We've had amazing weather for the second bank holiday weekend in May. It's Sunday night and we haven't actually left the house since Friday AM other than to top up on booze and stuff for the BBQ. Been out enjoying the garden until after midnight (patio heater helps) every night. Had every meal outside including breakfast - either cereal or cooked on the BBQ. Got a pizza stone too so when you get bored of steak and burgers you can have pizza. Got an 8ft pool for the adults and a couple of paddling pools for the kids (hot outside taps aren't just for detailing).

So glad I took this project on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Looks really good that mate and I imagine a lot of graft has gone into it :thumb:


----------

